# Profeco in Mexico City



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm having big problems with a Mexican health insurance company that recently turned down a renewal of a policy I've had with them for several years. Apart from losing this coverage, something I can deal with, I'm having a great deal of trouble getting them to refund the large premium I paid back in December! My insurance broker keeps telling me that I'll have the check "next week", but next week never seems to arrive. So I'm thinking of lodging a formal complaint with Profeco, the Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor, against the company, but I wonder how much good it will do. Has anyone had any experience with this government agency?


----------



## feldr (May 4, 2013)

A similar situation (although not related to health insurance) occurred earlier this year with my fiancée and a hotel in Ixtapa, when she had to cancel due to surgery..

The intermediary said "refund is on it's way".. for weeks ..
In the end , she mentioned lodging papers via the Ministerio Publico to get the refund

Lo and behold the cheque arrived in 4 days...
So, perhaps doing it that way may do well


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

feldr said:


> A similar situation (although not related to health insurance) occurred earlier this year with my fiancée and a hotel in Ixtapa, when she had to cancel due to surgery..
> 
> The intermediary said "refund is on it's way".. for weeks ..
> In the end , she mentioned lodging papers via the Ministerio Publico to get the refund
> ...


That's what I'm hoping may happen too. Supposedly the broker will receive the check by tomorrow and then deposit it in my account. If that doesn't happen, I'll mention filing a complaint with Profeco to see what effect that will have.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm having big problems with a Mexican health insurance company that recently turned down a renewal of a policy I've had with them for several years. Apart from losing this coverage, something I can deal with, I'm having a great deal of trouble getting them to refund the large premium I paid back in December! My insurance broker keeps telling me that I'll have the check "next week", but next week never seems to arrive. So I'm thinking of lodging a formal complaint with Profeco, the Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor, against the company, but I wonder how much good it will do. Has anyone had any experience with this government agency?


If your insurance company is a large one, they will probably laugh when you mention PROFECO. Nevertheless, give it a shot and if that does not work go to the MP that will open their eyes I am certain of it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> If your insurance company is a large one, they will probably laugh when you mention PROFECO. Nevertheless, give it a shot and if that does not work go to the MP that will open their eyes I am certain of it.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm having big problems with a Mexican health insurance company that recently turned down a renewal of a policy I've had with them for several years. Apart from losing this coverage, something I can deal with, I'm having a great deal of trouble getting them to refund the large premium I paid back in December! My insurance broker keeps telling me that I'll have the check "next week", but next week never seems to arrive. So I'm thinking of lodging a formal complaint with Profeco, the Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor, against the company, but I wonder how much good it will do. Has anyone had any experience with this government agency?


Hi, couple of things. If you policy was sold in Mexico then you should complain to CONDUSEF. Most local policies don't allow the companies to cancel at renewal unless you haven't paid your premiums which doesn't appear to be the case. I don't know of any companies that don't have guaranteed renewals so what has happened to you seems very strange to me though I don't know the whole market. However, CONDUSEF handle complaints of this type and should be able to help. In my experience lodging a complaint with them gets the attention of the insurance companies very quickly as they tend to be followed by audits and they really don't like those.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Not related to the principal question in the discussion, but here's a link to an article embarassing to PROFECO in Mexico City:

Mexico Official Avoids Ax Over Daughter's Cafe Scene ? Naharnet


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> Hi, couple of things. If you policy was sold in Mexico then you should complain to CONDUSEF. Most local policies don't allow the companies to cancel at renewal unless you haven't paid your premiums which doesn't appear to be the case. I don't know of any companies that don't have guaranteed renewals so what has happened to you seems very strange to me though I don't know the whole market. However, CONDUSEF handle complaints of this type and should be able to help. In my experience lodging a complaint with them gets the attention of the insurance companies very quickly as they tend to be followed by audits and they really don't like those.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for this information. It's a Mexican company. Because of my age, now 67, when renewal time rolled around last December, I had to have a physical and blood and urine tests. My numbers were too high (cholesterol, et al.), so they refused to renew my policy. My insurance agent did his best to plea my case, but they refused to change their position. If I don't have some news by Monday, I will start the ball rolling with CONDUSEF.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> Hi, couple of things. If you policy was sold in Mexico then you should complain to CONDUSEF. Most local policies don't allow the companies to cancel at renewal unless you haven't paid your premiums which doesn't appear to be the case. I don't know of any companies that don't have guaranteed renewals so what has happened to you seems very strange to me though I don't know the whole market. However, CONDUSEF handle complaints of this type and should be able to help. In my experience lodging a complaint with them gets the attention of the insurance companies very quickly as they tend to be followed by audits and they really don't like those.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Today I found out one reason why threatening to contact CONDUSEF can give you rapid results when dealing with a recalcitrant insurance company. Once the complaint is lodged, the company's permission to do business is revoked till the problem is settled.


----------

